
What do few youngsters do differently that makes them create new industries? - FahadUddin92
I have been seeing examples, say Matt Mullenweg who created WordPress, Vitalik Buterin who created Ethereum and the list can go on.
======
tarunkotia
There are a few things which younger entrepreneurs have advantage over older
ones:

1\. Experience (or lack thereof): It's a double edged sword, you may stop
making any progress through paralysis-analysis. Progress is the best motivator
and when you don't it starts affecting you in ways you will be surprised.

2\. Cost of living: As you get older the cost of living only climbs up. You
will be shouldering a lot of more responsibilities but biggest of all which I
experience personally is associating dollar-cost with my time. You start
valuing cost of money over cost of opportunity. If I am not making money that
means I am loosing money.

3\. Social pressure: We are social beings and when you see your friends moving
ahead in life and you tend to remain where you are ( think first 1k days
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L03vBkOKTrc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L03vBkOKTrc)),
you need to have a certain kind of personality to be able to get through that
period. Not vacationing, living a frugal life & compromising at every stage
takes a toll on you personally. It starts affecting your mind in weird ways.

This is by no means a comprehensive list but it's my own experience & it's a
constant battle especially when the chips are down.

EDIT to clear #1 speaking as an older developer.

~~~
ssivark
To add one more thing, I think there's a significant selection bias at play,
when one sees successful risk takers.

For all the reasons mentioned above, older folk have a lower affinity to risky
ventures. Younger folk often take up risky ventures; a small fraction succeed,
but they get a lot of attention.

------
oriel
I've always thought of it in terms of knowledge and experience available at
developing ages.

Consider how babies/children so easily pick up tablets and smartphones while
their grandparents have a difficult time discovering any kind of
functionality.

Consider also that as these children mature (thinking teen years) and start to
seriously develop their world view, they're exposed to a different slice of
technology and ideas from us, many of which enable them far more than we were
at our respective formative periods.

Now consider that all of this is internalized almost totally. It is a core
part of who this average person is; a product of their environment and
technology era.

This is what I think about when I hear about some 20 year old coming out with
a major advancement in a field, or who built an app at age 10, or someone at
age 24 built some revolutionary device.

They've had the advantage of growing up with and internalizing and _thinking
and reasoning with_ a set of ideas and assumptions that we from different
generations don't have. With a degree of freedom that we didn't have. Pair
that with other arguments here (less pressure, more financial freedom, etc)
and to me it seems like a very fertile ground for powerful and enabled ideas.
Especially in the last decade.

------
mapster
under-rated quality: naivete

lack of experience, wisdom, or judgment. "the administration's naiveté and
inexperience in foreign policy" innocence or unsophistication. "they took
advantage of his naiveté and deep pockets" synonyms: innocence, ingenuousness,
guilelessness, artlessness, unworldliness, trustfulness; More

------
mars4rp
Randomness? lots of people (youngsters?) do new things, some will fail and
some will succeed.

the only thing that they have in common is they started doing something, you
should buy a lotto ticket to win one!

------
Mz
Little girl trying to play a Gameboy in the touchscreen era:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/722huo/little_girl_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/722huo/little_girl_trying_to_play_a_gameboy_it_in_the/?utm_term=37f5c9bd-f2af-4c08-b43f-0510c7df4b87&utm_medium=search&utm_source=reddit&utm_name=frontpage&utm_content=1)

Young people have a different experience of current circumstances than older
people, so they see different problems and opportunities. _Digital natives_
will have different mental models of life, the universe and everything. While
older people are still trying to adjust to the new fangled thing, youngsters
are envisioning the logical next step.

Some industries and solutions benefit from long experience and wisdom. Others
benefit from a relatively clean slate, unburdened by excess expectations of
how things "should" be done.

(My adult sons seem to just know how to do things on a tablet. I prefer the
tablet to a laptop, but I often get help from my kids. Touchscreen tech in no
way comes naturally to me, even though I have spent more time on a tablet in
the last few years than a PC or laptop.)

------
thiagooffm
They've got plenty of times on their hands and no family or doesn't need to
work to feed their own mouths, which is plenty of advantage over 99% of the
population of the world.

Now add being born in a good country, or having rich parents, or getting good
education

then add a bit of luck

there you go

~~~
sova
It's a good recipe but there's no easy way to make sure you nail the
ingredients every time! :D

------
sova
> What do they do differently? They help others flourish in an adjacent field.

Every successful "youngster" you see has been helping someone around her/him
or in her/his tribe achieve something they themselves did not envision or
think possible.

What sets the successful youngster apart from the rest is their empathy, and
their wish to see other people around them flourish. Elevate the people around
you and it is very wonderful what will land in your basket.

------
mikecu
It's not about age it's about risk/reward.

A youngster has nothing to lose if it starts a 1000 hour project. In the worst
case scenario it will be a very good resume that will get him hired.

For an experienced professional that is already making good money from it's
current job/business and has a family to sustain, losing 1000 hours on a
project that can get him 0 in return is simply not viable most of the times.

So youngsters are much more likely to experiment more.

------
hkmurakami
They don't know that "no, that's not going to work"

------
hijinks
Before I had a family, I had a lot more time on my hands to play around and
try new things. I'm sure that has something to do with it.

------
miguelrochefort
Experience destroys creativity.

